# cyclone dust collectors



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*I started looking at cyclone dust collectors today since it cold to do any thing in the shop I have a 2hp grizzly right now but I want to start hard piping for my tools so Im looking to up grade anyone have any ideas on the cyclones I looked at 2 today, one was a General and the other one was a Lagonia they were at WoodCraft In Jaxsonville*
*Here is a picture of wat I have now and want to replace *


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

What you have is just like what I have but mine is a shop fox. Make sure to post as you go on this I want to do the same.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been eying the cyclones that Grizzly has... they look very nice.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Jim in woodcraft said he will do a trade with me Wood for one, he is in Jaxsonville what you think might be a good deal


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huh?*



bigcouger said:


> Jim in woodcraft said he will do a trade with me ......Wood for one,...... he is in Jaxsonville what you think might be a good deal


What do you mean?
You can trade your system for a cyclone even up?
Wood for one? Or some of your wood for a cyclone?
Then you keep your old one?

Anyway, You should replace your bag with a cannister if nothing else. You will notice a big improvement in air flow because it doesn't have to fight to get out of the clogged up bag. Even tho your separator is working OK the fines still build up in the bags. I don't like 'em and I only have cannisters. Those with the HF recommend Wynn filters. Supposed to be good! rbrown has one I think?


Some guys here recently have mounted the blower unit on the wall and exhaust all the dust outside...no filters/bags. They claim it works fine. Takes all the heated shop air with it over time, but claim no big deal. I donno?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Diffently something to think about I was thinking about just getting the canister for the top you think it will make a difference for me was just trading wood for one but the wood is fugured I have a hard time letting it go :no: but if the canister is better let me know :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It would be better*

Than the bag, but I can't say how much since I only have the cannister. This site has lots of info: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

I see you use alot of ribbed hose. That's not so good. They make flex hose that's smooth inside, so that will help air flow also. Minimize the legth of ribbed hose by using short lengths for each machine...no long runs. There is a thread http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm . Some good ideas in there.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Than the bag, but I can't say how much since I only have the cannister. This site has lots of info: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
> 
> I see you use alot of ribbed hose. That's not so good. They make flex hose that's smooth inside, so that will help air flow also. Minimize the legth of ribbed hose by using short lengths for each machine...no long runs. There is a thread http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm . Some good ideas in there.


I think the upper canister is the best my shop is small so Ill order the canister and look to change out the bottom bag to. the hose is a nother good idea ill check on it to. I had to go look at mine and I just found a small hole in the 6 inch hose it need replaced to. My dustcollector was second hand so Ill go thro it and get that cannister piping it to the out side not good for me I like my heat. 
Thanks woodnthings


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

bigcouger said:


> Diffently something to think about I was thinking about just getting the canister for the top you think it will make a difference for me was just trading wood for one but the wood is fugured I have a hard time letting it go :no: but if the canister is better let me know :yes:


I had a thread where I tested the bag vs canister and 4" main pipe vs 6". In both cases there was a 50% increase in the system.

A Thien separator would work just about as good as a cyclone especially if you run 6" main line and switch the bag for a canister filter. It would be much cheaper unless you can sell your old DC. If you get a cyclone DC they usually come with higher HP but a high price tag also but that's just my opinion on saving money on a new system.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

bigcouger said:


> I think the upper canister is the best my shop is small so Ill order the canister and look to change out the bottom bag to. the hose is a nother good idea ill check on it to. I had to go look at mine and I just found a small hole in the 6 inch hose it need replaced to. My dustcollector was second hand so Ill go thro it and get that cannister piping it to the out side not good for me I like my heat.
> Thanks woodnthings


Here's a link for the hole kit to upgrade canister and bottom bag. Don't waste your money on the nano filter. I have the middle grade one but the cheaper one will work also.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I had a thread where I tested the bag vs canister and 4" main pipe vs 6". In both cases there was a 50% increase in the system.
> 
> A Thien separator would work just about as good as a cyclone especially if you run 6" main line and switch the bag for a canister filter. It would be much cheaper unless you can sell your old DC. If you get a cyclone DC they usually come with higher HP but a high price tag also but that's just my opinion on saving money on a new system.


Thank you im going to do that and I get keep my wood to :thumbsup: its all figured :clap: thanks to you all Ill post a Pic when I have it changed to canister and change that bag 
Roy


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Why not update the system you already have?

#1. Lose the filter bag in favor of a pleated filter such as the Wynn 35A? You'll gain air flow and most likely improve your filtration... (I don't know what the rating on your bag is, but chances are, it's above 1 micron, probably well above...)
#2. Yank that splitter off of the inlet, and go with the 6" port...
#3. Use a Thien baffle, either in the inlet ring of the DC, which would mean you could do away with that trash can, OR as a separator replacing that plastic lid. And yes, rig it with 6" ports. Then you can run 6" ducting through your shop...

I am using a Thien / Wynn setup using a HF DC with 5" duct and it works great...


----------

